# Sticky - HELP! How can I cancel/rescind my recent Wyndham timeshare purchase



## ecwinch

*How To Rescind Your Recent Wyndham Timeshare purchase*
This post is designed to be a quick guide on how to rescind your timeshare purchase from Wyndham. If you are not purchasing from Wyndham, or want a more in-depth guide please refer to this TUG advice article: https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html

*Timing is Everything*
The first thing to recognize is that time is of the essence, and that you may need proof that the properly rescinded your purchase. For this reason we strongly recommend that you use certified mail as the method of sending your rescission notice, and use fax or email as a backup.

*The Notice*
In some states there will be a form letter in your paperwork you can use. If not your rescission notice does not need to be fancy or have some magic wording. It does not need to explain why you are rescinding - only a clear expression that you are rescinding your purchase. A simple letter like:

_Wyndham Vacations Resorts, Inc
Attn: Account Servicing Operations-Rescission Dept

Regarding my contract XXXXXXX for the purchase of a timeshare at "ABC" resort. We are exercising our legal right to cancel this contract. Do not make any additional charges to my credit card. Please confirm my legal rescission in writing.

Sincerely,

John Husband
Jane Wife_

The letter does not need to be typed, it can be hand-written. Ensure that it is signed and dated, and include the cover page of your Purchase Agreement. The contract number for Wyndham purchase agreements is typically found in the upper right hand corner of your paperwork.

*Where To Send The Notice*
Now comes one of the most important steps - determining where to send the notice. For this step we strongly recommend scanning your contract and locating the mailing address listed in your contract. The following address is used in most recent contracts - but *IT IS IMPORTANT THAT YOU ENSURE THIS IS THE CORRECT ADDRESS FROM YOUR CONTRACT.*

Wyndham Vacations Resorts, Inc
Attn: Account Servicing Operations-Rescission Dept

PO Box 94443
Las Vegas, Nevada 89193
_or_
10750 West Charleston Boulevard
Suite 130
Las Vegas, Nevada 89135


It is equally important that you have proof that you sent the rescission notice by the contract deadline (which varies by state). For this reason we only recommend certified mail - as certified mail is only method that is legally recognized in all US states.

However, in addition, you can fax your rescission notice to 702-227-3298, and/or email the notice to rescissions.wvr@wyn.com. We strongly recommend that email and fax only be used as secondary methods, as certified mail is method that is outlined in your contract.

*Whats next?*
Once you have your rescission notice in the mail and Wyndham receives it, you should receive a confirmation email from the Rescission Dept. So kick back, take a deep breath, and consider becoming a TUG member so you can fully research if being a timeshare owner is right for you.

If you want to confirm the receipt, some members have had luck calling the Financial Services Dept at 702-304-4100.


NOTE: This thread is locked. Comments, questions, and/or suggestions to this list can be logged in the following thread:

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ndham-timeshare-purchase.291220/#post-2291946


----------



## ecwinch

Frequently Asked Questions:

Q: Would it be easier to go back to the sales office and hand deliver my rescission notice?

A: It might be easier, but that is not the method outlined in your purchase contract. Following the exact terms of your contract (ie. certified mail) is 100% proven method, which is why we strongly recommend it. Because they convinced you to buy the timeshare - why give them a chance to talk you out of rescinding?

Q: Does the recession notice need to be notarized?

A: Not unless your purchase contract specifically states that requirement.


----------

